# Contentbox



## mailmir (3. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher habe ich meine Webseiten (fast) nur mit Flash erstellt. nun habe ich schon viel von Contentboxen gehört, klingt interessant. Wenn ich eine normale Frameseite erstelle und dann lade ich ja in die einzelnen Frames eigene Seiten, aber  Was ich noch nirgends gefunden habe ist, wo die Inhalte der Contentbox abgespeichert werden?

Kann ich mit Dreamweaver MX 2004 auch solche Contentboxen erstellen und dementsprechend eine Page statt mit Frames mit diesen boxen aufbauen oder was brauche ich da für eine Software?

 Sicher kan mir da einer weiterhelfen.

DANKE schon mal.

Gruss, Norbert


----------



## SpiceLab (3. April 2012)

Klingt nach einer JavaScript/AJAX- oder PHP-Umsetzung, Inhalte in einem <div>-Element zu laden / auszutauschen.

In den beiden zugehörigen Unterforen findest du über die Suchfunktion zahlreiche Praxislösungen.

Eine spezielle Software ist hierfür nicht vonnöten; das ist mit jedem Web-Editor umsetzbar.


----------



## mailmir (4. April 2012)

Guten Morgen spicelab,

DANKE für deine Antwort. Ich habe da ein Projekt dass ich zum üben hernehmen will. Es sind php und css Dateien. In der Datei content.php werden die Seiten aufgerufen, zb. content.php?cid=7 . Nun finde ich aber nichts wo der Text hinterlegt ist. In irgend einer Datei müssen doch die ganzen content hinterlegt sein, damit er entsprechend die Box füllen kann, oder?

DANKE schon mal, Norbert


----------



## SpiceLab (4. April 2012)

mailmir hat gesagt.:


> In irgend einer Datei müssen doch die ganzen content hinterlegt sein, damit er entsprechend die Box füllen kann, oder?


Du sagst es. Wo genau sich das zugehörige PHP-Script verbirgt, kann ich dir leider von hier aus auch nicht sagen.


----------

